
Negative 1.5 Mandelbox - pantalaimon
https://sites.google.com/site/mandelbox/negative-mandelbox
======
brudgers
More on Mandelbox:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandelbox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandelbox)

Software used: [http://www.ultrafractal.com/](http://www.ultrafractal.com/)

~~~
mkesper
And *
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/mandelbulber/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/mandelbulber/)
*
[http://www.fractalforums.com/index.php?action=downloads;cat=...](http://www.fractalforums.com/index.php?action=downloads;cat=5)
*
[http://github.com/trafassel/Gestaltlupe](http://github.com/trafassel/Gestaltlupe)
*
[http://rrrola.wz.cz/downloads.html#effects](http://rrrola.wz.cz/downloads.html#effects)
Realtime:
[http://www.peternitsch.net/blog/?p=769](http://www.peternitsch.net/blog/?p=769)

------
coldcode
So pretty, I wish one could wander around inside of them but I assume it might
be difficult to render in real time.

~~~
kamicut
Check out subBlue's work [http://sub.blue/fractal-
lab](http://sub.blue/fractal-lab)

~~~
coldcode
Man that was fascinating. I wish he had released it already.

------
hinkley
Where is the day-glo pterodactyl?

------
Aardwolf
Would be nice to 3D-print it!

~~~
kefka
Unfortunately, the resolution would be lacking :)

